# such simple things that are so hard to do



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

get on a regular sleep scedule and get enough sleep
eat healthy
exercise

I think once I have these basics down I will start to be abe to figure out what it is that my more complicated goals are, right now I know of a few:

dont let myself get taken advantage of ever again and take absoloutely ZERO bull**** from people.Learn to stand up for myself, even if i dont have other people to help me or back me up

Along with this, stop being peoples friends just so that I have friends. I deserve to be friends with people that are good people like me and same goes for the dating situation. I want to stop keeping people that are losers and not right for me around just because I think too low of myself to give myself the gift of good friends.


take up some new hobbies that make me feel happy.

Its all so simple, but also extremely important. Thanks for letting me get this out there, it helps to get it out and have it written down.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good start 

I need to quit smoking. i've cut back a ton, but still need a few a day. Thats whats good tho when i exercise, it makes me not wnat to smoke and eat healthy, cause i like going at things 100% Like i'm gonna be drinking tonight, but since i started up working out again i will feel guilty and feel like that workout was all for nothing.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah I totally agree with SilentProphet, Sounds like a wonderful start Mngirl. Good luck with it! 

And good luck with your goals too SilentProphet!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know what you mean about the sleep schedule... I've started sleeping in lately, its so wasteful and only makes me feel more tired later in the day.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Mngirl said:


> get on a regular sleep scedule and get enough sleep
> eat healthy
> exercise
> 
> ...


I agree with this... its so hard to do those basic things especially if you don't have a major thing like work or school to keep you sort of anchored.

I am gonna try too. good luck!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Mngirl said:


> Along with this, stop being peoples friends just so that I have friends. I deserve to be friends with people that are good people like me and same goes for the dating situation. I want to stop keeping people that are losers and not right for me around just because I think too low of myself to give myself the gift of good friends.


right on. dont think low of yourself. youre a sweet peron and have a wonderful personality


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mngrl,
I love your goals and I agree about not taking crap off people. It's possible to let people know they can dump their crap some other place. With your spirit and ideals some guy has a wonderful young woman in his future. It takes time to really know someone so don't take crap off any love interest either!

:hug


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I like your goals. I'm working on more or less the same things. 

Sometimes it's hard to find the strength and energy to keep going, which makes doing even the simplest things so challenging at times, but I don't want to give up. They say that if you're not progressing or evolving as a person then you're just going to "decompose," over time...as my friend once put it. Progressing, evolving and being happy with who I am is very important to me...so I try not to listen to my emotions anymore and just exercise self-discipline. I'm working on not letting others opinion of me affect me and I'm determined to do whatever makes me happy. 

I wish you all the best of luck on your goals. I'm positive that we can achieve whatever we set our minds to.


----------



## Marvin7148 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Girl,

Goals are always easy to achieve. We may have to keep reminding ourselves to stay on track. You may want to change your perspective when you have tried to set goals and find that they are hard to work at.

You have to keep in mind that goals are an important part of personal growth. We must make goals for ourselves in order to improve our life and stay on the right path. There are many things that can kick us off track for our personal growth and goals.

Sleep is very important for everyone, our day time activities like study, work, and concentration are going to effect with less sleep. :agree

The bedroom should not be too hot or too cold. High temperatures can lead to disturbances in the quality of sleep. The optimum temperature is 60 to 65 degrees Fahrenheit. If the room is too cold, use humidifier or warm blankets.

The bed should not be too small or too hard. The bed should be large enough to sleep and convenient to turn or move to either sides. Switch to king sized bed.

Don't discuss about the bills or problems or watch television in the bedroom.

Resource: There are 101 ways to get a good night sleep if I post all of them then my post going to the longest post of the forum :lol ... jus go ahead and read here.... 101 Ways


----------

